# Suche Gästepass



## Shurikenz (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn mir jmd sein gästepass geben könnte, da ich d3 gerne erstmal anprobieren und da ich leider in der open-beta zeit kiene zeit dafür haate würde ichs gerne erstmal auf dem weg probieren bevor ichs kaufe.
selbstverständlich würde ich mein gästepass hier dann auch anbieten.


vielen herzlichen dank schonmal

MfG


----------

